# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Frutat që duhet të konsumohen !

## Wordless

Pjeshka 





Për qëllime mjekësore përdoren gjethet, lulet, frutat dhe farat e pjeshkës. Të gjitha pjesët e bimës kanë shije të hidhur, sepse përmbajnë acid cianhidrik dhe duhet kujdes i posaçëm. Frutat përdoren të freskëta dhe të përpunuara. Ato kanë vlera të larta ushqyese e kuruese; përmbajnë rreth 10 për qind sheqerna, acide organike, pektinë, vitaminë C dhe R me shumicë, sasi të pakta provitaminë A, vitaminë B1, B2, PP, kripëra minerale, lëndë aromatike etj. Pjeshka këshillohet të përdoret gjatë tre muajve të parë të shtatzënisë sepse ndikon krijon një lëkurë të shëndetshme të fëmijës dhe zhvillimin e tij, Lulet e pjeshkës kanë veti tonike dhe rrudhëse dhe përdoren në formë çaji. Lulet e thara e të kthyera në formë pluhuri, rekomandohen kundër kolitit, dhimbjeve të barkut, rrjedhjes së të bardhave, kundër hemorragjive dhe komoroideve. Gjithashtu, në formë gargare përdoren për kurimin e bajameve dhe mishrave të dhëmbëve që janë acaruar. Lëngu i frutave (i thelpinjve) të pjeshkës, me pamjen e qumështit, është përdorur prej kohe kundër sëmundjeve të zorrëve dhe të stomakut. 


Shega





Në mjekësinë popullore përdoren frutat dhe lëvozhgat e tyre, lulet, farat, rrënjët dhe lëvorja e degëve dhe e rrënjëve, e cila ka shije të athët dhe erë. Shega me farat e saj të kuqe si rubin është një frut i shijshëm por edhe shumë i vlefshëm për organizmin e njeriut. Ajo është konsideruar si frut i fertilitetit. Lëngu i shegës përmban mesatarisht 12 për qind sheqer, acide organike, pektinë, vitaminë C etj. Lëngu dhe vaji i nxjerrë nga farat e shegës është një antioksidant i fuqishëm. Vetëm 30 minuta pas marrjes së lëngut të shegës aktiviteti ynë rritet me 32 për qind. Lëngu i shegës shuan etjen, nxit oreksin dhe përmirëson tretjen e ushqimeve. Ai përdoret me sukses në sëmundjet e stomakut dhe të zorrëve, është freskues dhe mënjanon helmet e organizmit. Lëngu i shegës jep rezultate në luftimin e parazitëve që zhvillohen në zorrë. Lulet e shegës përmbajnë taninë dhe kanë veti rrudhëse e tonike; ato rekomandohen në dhimbjet e barkut, në hemorragji, në hemorroidet, si dhe për gargara të gojës, kundër ënjtjes së bajameve dhe acarimeve të mishrave të dhëmbëve.


Molla 






Për qëllime mjekësore përdoren frutat e mollës dhe gjethet. Frutat përmbajnë rreth 15 për qind sheqerna, acide organike e sidomos acid malik, janë të pasura në karotinë (provitaminë A), me vitamina B1, C, E, P, B2, PP, të cilat ndodhen nën lëkurë.Farat e mollës përmbajnë albumina dhe yndyrë. Molla si frutë ka veti freskuese, qetësuese dhe zbutëse. Çaji i përgatitur me mollë të ziera pakëson etjen, zbut acarimin e laringut. Ky çaj përdoret për të zbutur e për të pakësuar të kollurit, kundër zënies së zërit, lehtëson dhimbjet e grykës dhe acarimet e rrugëve të frymëmarrjes dhe të vet mushkërive. Çaji i mollës ndihmon për funksionimin e mirë të veshkave dhe të fshikëzës urinare; ai përdoret kundër infeksioneve të këtyre organeve. Mollët rekomandohen të përdoren nga njerëzit me sëmundjet nervore, të cilat shoqërohen me pagjumësi. Ato përdoren me efekt kundër reumatizmave, artritizmit dhe kundër gurëve. Rezultate të mira japin edhe kundër sëmundjeve të mëlçisë. Gjethet e mollës përdoren kundër helmimeve që shkaktohen nga ushqimet. Cipa e jashtme e frutave të mollës ka përmbajtje të lartë vitaminoze.


Molla e egër 

Molla e egër takohet si dru jo i lartë ose si shkurre. Degët i ka plot me gjemba. Bën pjesë në familjen e trëndafiloreve. Gjethet i ka vezake, të zgjeruara dhe pa push. Lulet që çelin në prill- maj janë të bardha dhe anash ngjyrë trëndafili. Fruta e saj është e rrumbullakët, e vogël, me shije të thartë. Gjendet rrallë nëpër pyje e buzë arash. Shërben në shkallë të gjerë si nënshartesë për të shartuar mbi të mollë të buta. Në mjekësinë popullore përdoren frutat e mollës së egër, të cilat mblidhen pasi piqen dhe marrin ngjyrë verdhuke. Ato vihen një nga një me dorë, pa i dëmtuar, në mënyrë që të ruhen për një kohë sa më të gjatë. Ruhen në kashtë. Përdoren edhe lëvoret e degëve. Frutat e mollës së egër, përmbajnë acide organike, por me shumicë kanë acid malik. Mollët e egra kanë veti rrudhëse. Ato përdoren me efekt në rastet e diarresë, si dhe kundër acarimeve të grykës e faringut, me anë gargarash (shpëlarje e gojës). Edhe lëvorja e degëve ka veti rrudhëse dhe përdoret me rezultate të mira kundër etheve. Rezultate shumë të mira mollët e tharta kanë dhënë kundër sëmundjes së sheqerit.

----------


## Wordless

Dardha 





Frutat e dardhës përdoren në gjendje të freskët në kohën e pjekjes natyrore, të ruajtura në frigorifer, dhe të përpunuara në formë marmelate, konserve, kompostoje ose të thara. Përmbajnë kripëra minerale, si: kalium, kalcium, mangan, fosfor, hekur etj., 4-5 përqind sheqer, vitamina C, B1, B2, B6, karotinë, acide organike etj. Ato janë freskuese, qetësuese, largojnë etjen, lehtësisht pastruese të zorrëve dhe japin energji. Kur janë të papjekura, nuk treten lehtë dhe qëndrojnë rëndë në stomak. Në sajë të përmbajtjes së hekurit dardhat bëjnë mirë për luftimin e anemisë. Ato bëjnë mirë gjithashtu në mëlçi, pasi nxisin aktivitetin për prodhimin e tëmthit. Cipa e frutave të dardhës ka veti diuretike (diuretik, mjet që shkakton urinim të shpeshtë dhe ndihmon veprimtarinë e veshkave dhe të rrugëve urinare) dhe bën mirë në pastrimin e veshkave dhe të rrugëve urinare. Lëngu që fitohet nga zierja e lëvores së degëve të dardhës ndikon pozitivisht në uljen e temperaturës. Gjethet e dardhës kanë veti të mira diuretike dhe antiseptike dhe përdoren kundër sëmundjeve të rrugëve urinare, në cistitet në gurët e veshkave, në dhimbjet e fshikëzës urinare, etj. 


Ftoi 





Për qëllime mjekësore përdoren farat e thara, gjethet dhe tuli i ftonjve.Farat kanë shije të lehtë të bajameve të hidhura dhe janë pa erë. Ftoi përdoret i freskët ose në formë reçeli, prevedeje, marmelate, si dhe për ti dhënë shije, aromë dhe qëndrueshmëri marmelatës së mollës, të dardhës dhe të frutave të tjera. Ftoi është i ushqyeshëm; ai përmban vitamina A dhe C, sheqerna, pektinë, acide, kripëra minerale, si kalium etj. Frutat e ftoit janë të pasura me lëndë aromatike, të cilat ia shtojnë vlerën. Ftonjtë kanë veti rrudhëse dhe janë përdorur qysh në lashtësi për këtë qëllim. Përdoren kundër diarresë (jashtëqitjes), dizenterisë (dizenteri: mahisje ose zhvoshkje e zorrëve që shkakton dhimbje e heqje të shpeshta barku, nganjëherë edhe me gjak) dhe të vjellave. Gjithashtu, ky frut ka gjetur përdorim si tonifikues i organeve gjinore femërore dhe forcon gjinjtë. Ai është një qetësues i mirë dhe përdoret edhe në rastet e pagjumësisë dhe kollës. Përdorim të mirë kanë gjetur për forcimin e organizmit të pleqëve, si dhe të atyre që janë dobësuar pas kalimit të ndonjë sëmundje. Valesa e gjetheve të ftoit përdoret për të larë sytë kur vuani nga sëmundje të syve. 


Hurma 





Në mjekësinë popullore përdoren pothuajse të gjitha pjesët e bimës, fruta, gjethet, degët. Ajo përdoret e freskët, e thatë, përgatitet reçel, marmelatë, alkool, raki dhe ëmbëlsira të ndryshme. Fruta përmban rreth 17 për qind sheqer kur është e freskët dhe 62 për qind kur thahet. Përmban vitamina A dhe C, proteina, yndyra, kripëra minerale, si hekur, sasi të konsiderueshme taninë etj. Hurmat kanë gjetur përdorim të mire në luftimin e sëmundjes së anemisë, dobësimit të përgjithshëm të organizmit pas kalimit të ndonjë sëmundje. Në këto raste përdoret mjekimi me hurma: Çdo ditë konsumohen 6- 15 kokrra të tejpjekura rreth një orë para ose pas ushqimit. Mjekimi vazhdon 15 ditë deri në 25 ditë. Hurmat kanë dhënë rezultate të mira në luftimin e sëmundjeve të aparatit tretës, të cilat shoqërohen me diarre (me të dala të shpeshta jashtë). Mjekimi me hurma rekomandohet edhe për personat që vuajnë nga diarreja kronike. Gjithashtu, shumë të sëmurë nga gjëndrat tiroide (fryrja e gushës), kanë pasur përmirësime të dukshme pas përdorimit me bollëk në racionin ditor të frutave të hurmës. Farat e hurmës kanë gjetur përdorime në dhimbjet shumë të forta të barkut.

----------


## Wordless

Portokalli 





Portokalli është e pasur me vitamina A, B, C, P, me kripëra kalciumi, fosfor etj. Lëngu i portokallit, i konsumuar me ose pa sheqer, ose me gaz karbonik, është freskues. Nga lëvozhga e portokallit del vaj eterik shumë i mirë, i cili gjen përdorime të shumta në prodhimin e pijeve, aromave, ilaçeve etj. Lëngu i portokallit ka veti diuretike dhe antiseptike (që ndalon kalbëzimin ose pengon zhvillimin e mikroorganizmave), e përdoret me sukses në luftimin e sëmundjeve të veshkave, edhe në rastet kur janë formuar gurë në to, në sëmundjet e mëlçisë dhe në ato të zemrës dhe të enëve të gjakut. Lëngu i portokallit, duke i shtuar pak sheqer, pëlqehet edhe nga fëmijët e vegjël dhe këshillohet të përdoret qysh në muajin e tretë pas lindjes. Portokallet përdoren me efekt të mirë në luftimin e anemisë, duke pasuruar gjakun me elemente të reja. Portokalli ka përmbajtje të lartë të vitaminës C. Kjo vitaminë merr pjesë në shumë procese të shkëmbimit të lëndëve në organizëm. Lëvozhgat janë të pasura me elemente aktive dhe lëngu i fituar nga zierja e tyre përdoret edhe në rastet e çrregullimeve të stomakut dhe të zorrëve. 



Mandarina 





Në mjekësinë popullore përdoren frutat, lëvozhgat e frutave, gjethet, lulet. Fruta e mandarinës është shumë e këndshme dhe aromatike. Ajo është e pasur me vitamina A, B, C dhe sheqerna. Nga lëngu i frutave prodhohet mandarinadë shumë e shijshme. Mandarinat janë ndër agrumet më të pëlqyeshme falë aromës dhe përmbajtjes më të lartë të sheqerit. Ato janë tretëse, freskuese dhe lëngu i tyre është i pranueshëm edhe nga stomaku i fëmijëve. Në sajë të përmbajtjes së vitaminave, si dhe të një sasie të konsiderueshme hekuri, mandarinat përbëjnë një ushqim shumë të përshtatshëm për pastrimin e gjakut dhe për luftimin e anemisë. Mjekimi me mandarina vazhdon 20-25 ditë, duke konsumuar çdo ditë nga 10-15 kokrra ose edhe më shumë. Lëvozhgat e frutave, gjethet, lulet kanë po ato përdorime si te portokalli. Nëse ato zihen dhe pihen si lëng në formë çaji, kur ky lëng pihet i ngrohtë, bën mirë në rrugët e sipërme të frymëmarrjes, kur ka acarime në grykë apo zënie zëri. Gjethet dhe filizat e njomë të mandarinës dhe portokallit kanë veti qetësuese në rastet e nevrastenisë (nevrasteni: sëmundje që ka për shkak dobësimin e force nervore.) 



Mani i zi 





Mani i zi i njohur ndryshe edhe me emrin dudi ka gjetur në përdorim të gjerë në mjekësinë popullore dhe përdoret pr të kuruar disa sëmundje. Tek ne gjendet i kultivuar nëpër kopshte. Në mjekësinë popullore përdoren frutat dhe gjethet. Frutat e manit të zi konsumohen të freskëta, ato janë freskuese dhe të shëndetshme. Prej tyre përgatitet reçel, si dhe shurup farmaceutik. Manat përmbajnë rreth 9 për qind sheqer, acide organike, taninë, kripëra të ndryshme etj. Pekmezi (shurupi i manave) përdoret në stomatitet dhe faringitet. Në këto raste lyhet goja dhe gryka me pekmez, sidomos në darkë para fjetjes. Pekmezi përdoret, gjithashtu, në mjekimin kundër anemisë, duke u dhënë fëmijëve ose të rriturve nga 2-3 lugë gjelle në ditë. Manat e papjekura përdoren për luftimin e krimbave parazitarë të aparatit tretës. Me lëvoren e degëve dhe me gjethet e manit përgatitet një çaj, i cili është i përshtatshëm për larjen e gojës kur ka raste të dhimbjes së dhëmbëve. Gjethet e manit të shtypura, bashkë me vaj ulliri, në trajtë pomade, përdoren për mjekimin e plagëve të shkaktuara nga djegie të ndryshme. Gjethet e manit përdoren për uljen e tensionit të lartë të gjakut.

----------


## Wordless

Fiku





Fiku është një frut i këndshëm dhe i ushqyeshëm. Përdoret i freskët, i tharë dhe i përpunuar në produkte të ndryshme, si: marmelatë, reçel. Përmban shumë karbohidrate, që në fiqtë e thatë arrijnë mbi 60 për qind, si dhe albumina e yndyra. Fiqtë e njomë kanë mjaftë vitaminë C, pro-vitaminë A dhe hekur. Fiqtë rekomandohet të përdoren nga personat e dobësuar, nga anemikët dhe nga ata që e ndiejnë shumë të ftohtët: ata i japin organizmit force dhe nxehtësi. Nuk këshillohet të përdoren nga ata që vuajnë nga sëmundja e sheqerit. Përdorim të mirë në mjekësinë popullore fiqtë kanë gjetur kundër kapsllëkut. Por fiqtë nuk rekomandohet për ata që vuajnë nga diarreja. Në rastet e acarimit të faringut, të mishrave të dhëmbëve dhe të rrugëve të frymëmarrjes, lëngu i përgatitur nga zierja e fiqve, jep rezultate shumë të mira. Qumështi i fikut ka gjetur përdorime praktike për heqjen e kallove, si dhe për lyerje kundër reumatizmave e dhimbjeve të tjera artritike. Qumështi i fikut të egër përdoret me efekt për zhdukjen e lythave nga sipërfaqja e duarve ose e këmbëve. Gjethet e njoma të fikut kanë veti terapeutike shumë të mira kundër sëmundjes së astmës. 


Gështenja 





Gështenja është një bimë mjaft e përhapur jo vetëm në Evropë por edhe në vendin tonë. Falë përbërësve të saj përdorimi i gështenjës në mjekësinë popullore është i njohur dhe mjaft i përhapur. Kokrrat e gështenjës kanë vlerë të lartë ushqyese e dietike. Ato përmbajnë rreth 40 për qind niseshte, kur janë të freskëta. Gështenjat përdoren të freskëta, të ziera, të pjekura ose të përpunuara. Kokrrat e gështenjës, të ziera a të pjekura, kanë veti të mira rrudhëse dhe rregullojnë funksionimin e stomakut dhe të zorrëve, treten lehtë dhe ndihmojnë në tretjen dhe të ushqimeve të tjera, duke aktivizuar organet dhe gjëndrat e tretjes. Përdoren me efekt të mire në rastet e heqjes së barkut ose diarresë. Veçanërisht këshillohen për fëmijët e vegjël disavjeçarë, për të normalizuar procesin e tretjes, kur karakterizohet nga mjaft çrregullime. Gjethet e gështenjës kanë gjetur një përdorim të mire si zbutës të rrugëve të frymëmarrjes dhe qetësues të kollës. Çaji me gjethet e gështenjës ka veti tonike dhe jep rezultate të mira në stomak, si tretës dhe si nxitës për hapjen e oreksit. Bën mire posaçërisht kundër heqjes (shkuarjes) së barkut. Ndikon edhe për uljen e temperaturës. 


Rrushi 





Rrushi ka veti të mira ushqimore e dietike. Fruta përmban sasi të konsiderueshme sheqeri, që arrin deri në 25 për qind, acide organike, kripëra të kalciumit, të hekurit, mjaft vitamina, si vitaminë B dhe kryesisht C, lëndë tanike etj. Edhe gjethet e hardhisë janë të pasura me sheqer, lëndë tonike, karotinë, acide organike etj. Rrushi ose lëngu i tij përdoret gjerësisht për qëllime terapeutike. Një lëng rrushi u sjell shumë dobi reumatikëve ose artrikëve (që vuajnë nga podaagra dhe sëmundjet e kyçeve.) Rrushi ka veti të mira diuretike; ai këshillohet të përdoret nga ata që kanë gurë në veshka, që vuajnë nga nefritet (acarim i veshkave), ata që kanë gurë në mëlçi dhe në fshikëzën e tëmthit. Rrushi nuk rekomandohet të përdoret për diabetikët, sepse përmban shumë sheqer, për ata që vuajnë nga sëmundjet e zemër, si insuficiencë kardiake, nga tensioni i lartë i gjakut, në rastet e heqjes së barkut, në ulçera si dhe nga personat e majmur shumë. Rrushi përdoret me efekt edhe nga ata që kanë vuajtur nga pleuriti, bronkiti kronik, në rastet me astma bronkiale të formës së lehtë e të mesme, si dhe në sëmundjet e mushkërive.

----------


## Wordless

Kajsia 





Përveç përdorimit në kuzhinë për përgatitjen e ëmbëlsirave të ndryshme kajsia renditet edhe si një pemë kuruese në mjekësinë popullore. Në mjekësinë popullore përdoren frutat e kajsisë të cilat janë të pasura me shumë vlera ushqyese. Frutat e kajsisë përdoren të freskëta ose të thata, si dhe të përpunuara në trajtë kompostoje, reçeli dhe lëngu të këndshëm. Fruta e freskët ka vlerë të mira ushqimore. Ajo përmban rreth 14 për qind sheqerna, acide organike, albumina, pektinë, kripëra minerale, si: kalium, fosfor, kalcium, vitamina të ndryshme si provitamina A, Vitaminë B1, B2, PP, C etj. Në frutat e thata sasia e sheqerit arrin deri në 60 për qind. Thelpinjtë janë të pasur me albumina deri 28 për qind dhe me vajra deri 55 për qind. Frutat e kajsisë janë të shijshme, aromatike dhe pëlqehen nga të gjithë. Ato luajnë një rol të rëndësishëm në pastrimin e gjakut. Përdoren me efekt edhe në rastet e zënies së zërit. Kajsitë janë ushqim i çmueshëm për ata që vuajnë nga sëmundjet e mëlçisë. Ndërsa bërthamat e kajsisë përdoren kundër dhimbjes së kokës. Për këtë qëllim ato piqen dhe hahen me mjaltë për tu tretur më lehtë. 


Lajthia 





Fruti i lajthisë është shumë e këndshme dhe e ushqyeshme. Lajthia përdoret e freskët, e thatë dhe e përpunuar në ëmbëlsira të ndryshme. Frutat përmbajnë rreth 60 për qind vaj, albuminë dhe pak sheqerna. Me miellin e saj edhe të grurit përgatitet një bukë shumë e ushqyeshme. Thelbi është i pasur në kripëra minerale si dhe vitamina A, B1, B5, C, PP etj. Lajthitë përdoren me rezultate të mira dhe rekomandohen për organizma të dobësuar dhe anemikë, si dhe për gratë me barrë. Nuk këshillohet përdorimi i lajthive, atyre që vuajnë nga stomaku dhe nga dispepsia (tretje me vështirësi e ushqimit dhe me dhimbje të aparatit tretës.) Lëvorja e rrënjës ka veti antipiretike. Pjalmi i luleve është përdorur kundër epilepsisë (sëmundjes së tokës). Gjethet e lajthisë kanë veprim qetësues në dhimbjet dhe infeksionet e zorrëve dhe përdoren kundër diarresë, meqenëse ato përmbajnë lëndë tanike. Nga druri i lajthisë nxirret një vaj eterik, që përdoret kundër dhimbjeve të dhëmbëve; për këtë do të mjaftonin disa pika mbi dhëmbin e sëmurë. Gjithashtu, ky vaj ka dhënë rezultate të mira për luftimin e krimbave askaride. Me përdorim të jashtëm jep efekt kundër thumbimeve të insekteve. 


Ulliri 





Në mjekësinë popullore përdoren lëvorja e drurit, gjethet, frutat dhe vaji i ullirit. Vaji i ullirit përdoret gjerësisht për vlerat e larta dietike dhe mjekësore. Gjethet e ullirit dhe lëvoret e degëve përmbajnë taninë dhe kanë shije të hidhur. Ato kanë veti rrudhëse, tonike dhe antipiretike. Përdoren me rezultate shumë të mira kundër arteriosklerozës, tensionit të lartë të gjakut, dhe në rastet e sëmundjeve me temperaturë; ato kanë veti diuretike dhe pakësojnë sasinë e sheqerit në gjak. Në mënyrë të posaçme çaji me gjethet e ullirit ka dhënë rezultatet të mira në uljen e tensionit të gjakut te personat që vuajnë nga hipertonia. Kokrrat e ullirit bëjnë mirë kur i konsumojnë ata që vuajnë nga sëmundja e sheqerit. Është e këshillueshme që diabetikët të hanë sidomos kokrra jeshile, të cilat shuajnë etjen që shkakton diabeti. Vaji i ullirit tretet mirë dhe rekomandohet për sëmundjet e mëlçisë, është qetësues dhe pakëson dhimbjet. Ndihmon në nxjerrjen e gurëve të fshikëzës së tëmthit. Edhe në krizat e veshkave, vaji i ullirit qetëson dhimbjet dhe lehtëson rënien e gurëve nga veshkat. Në mjaft raste ka dhënë rezultate të mira kundër ulcerës së stomakut.

----------


## Wordless

Papaja 





Papaja është një frut tropikal që ka shumë vlera kuruese. Ajo është e ngjashme me pjeprin por brenda përmban disa fara të zeza. Ky frut aziatik nuk gjendet në vendin tonë, por ai ka gjetur një përdorim të madh në mjekësinë popullore. Papaja gjendet në farmacitë bimore në forma të ndryshme përdorimi. Përqendrimi i vlerave të saj kuruese në produktet bimore farmaceutike është tepër i lartë. Ajo është e pasur me shumë vlera energjike, karbohidrate, sheqerna, fibra dietike, proteina, vitaminë A dhe disa lloje të vitaminës B, kalcium, hekur, magnez, potasium. Ky frut tropikal i cili gjendet në forma të ndryshme në farmaci si ilaç bimor ka dhënë efekte të menjëhershme në parandalimin dhe largimin e stresit. Gjithashtu, fruta jeshile i papajës kuron tensionin e lartë të gjakut dhe përdoret si adrozodiak. Fruta mund të përdoret për të mjekuar plagët e lëkurës duke u vendosur lokalisht mbi to. Bërthamat e kësaj frute përdoren për trajtimin e stomakut dhe infeksioneve të ndryshme. Ndërsa gjethet e pemës mund të përdoren për qetësimin e problemeve të zemrës dhe për trajtimin e stomakut. Efekte kuruese kanë dhënë edhe rrënjët e papajës të cilat përdoren si analgjezikë. 


Limoni 





Për qëllime mjekësore përdoren lëvozhga dhe lëngu i frutit të limonit, farat, gjethet dhe lulet e limonit. Vetitë mjekësore të limonit kushtëzohen nga prania në të e një sasie të madhe vitaminash, kryesisht të vitaminave C dhe P. Nga të gjitha agrumet, frutat e limonit kanë efekt shërues më të theksuar. Ato përdoren kundër sëmundjeve që shoqërohen me ethe, janë freskuese dhe ulin temperaturën. Limoni ka veti të mira tretëse në stomak, është freskues i këndshëm dhe nxit oreksin që mund të jetë prerë nga sëmundje të ndryshme. Në këto raste përdoret lëngu i limonit në trajtë limonade ose i shtuar në çaj apo në gjellë. Në sajë të vetive rrudhëse dhe antitoksike, lëngu i limonit përdoret me efekt kundër barkut dhe diarresë, më pak ose pa sheqer. Rezultate të mira ka dhënë lëngu i limonit gjatë përdorimit kundër acarimeve të mukozës së gojës dhe të grykës, duke bërë larjen dezinfektuese në formë gargarash. Limoni ka gjetur përdorim të gjerë kundër acarimit ose qelbëzimit të bajameve, shërimin e sëmundjeve të mëlçisë. Lëngu i limonit është i dobishëm edhe për artritikët. Por nuk duhet ta përdorin ata që kanë stomak delikat e të ndjeshëm, pasi shton aciditetin dhe dëmton stomakun. 



Arrat e kokosit 





Vaji i arrave të kokosit është një shpresë e re për të gjithë ata persona që vuajnë në ditët e sotme nga hipotiroidja, pra funksioni i ulët i tiroides. Nuk mund të kuptohen lehtë problemet që shfaq hipotiroidja, por në momentin kur një person që vuan nga kjo sëmundje fillon të trajtohet më vajin e arrës së kokosit, e vë re shumë lehtë ndryshimin që ndodh në gjendjen e tij shëndetësore. Përdorimi i vajit të arrave të kokosit në këmbim të atyre ushqimeve që përmbajnë sasi të larta yndyrash dhe karbohidratesh, si sheqeri, patatet, apo ushqime të tjera me indeks të lartë glicemie, shfaq një diferencë të dallueshme në balancimin hormonal, stabilizimin e trupit dhe energjinë e përgjithshme trupore. Problematike është gjendja kur tiroidja ka shfaqur probleme të hershme dhe nuk është bërë asnjë përpjekje për të rregulluar funksionin e saj. Pasi edhe pse është e shërueshme dhe e trajtueshme, mbetet një sëmundje që duhet trajtuar për një kohë më të gjatë, sesa në rastet kur trajtimi bëhet në një fazë të hershme. Por trajtimi me vajin e arrave të kokosit dhe duke zbatuar një dietë të shëndetshme këto simptoma mund të reduktohen.

----------


## Wordless

Kivi 





Fibrat e kivit mbajnë gjallë dhe aktive florën bakteriale të zorrës duke rregulluar funksionet e saj, ndërsa ekstrakti i kivit e fuqizon në mënyrë natyrale efektin. Një rol të rëndësishëm ky frut jep në rregullimin e problemeve me zorrët. Fibrat vegjetale në bashkëpunim me lëngun koncentrat të kivit, me pasuritë e tij që dihen, favorizojnë një normalizim të transitit të zorrëve, qoftë ky i përshpejtuar apo i ngadalësuar. Forma e saj e lëngshme gati për tu pirë dhe shija shumë e mirë e kivit është praktike dhe përshtatet për të gjithë. Ilaçi bimor i përbërë nga kivi (Cotifibra) ka një përmbajtje të lartë të fibrave vegjetale në çdo bustinë. Cotifibra nuk përmban konservues as ngjyrues dhe është 100 për qind me origjinë natyrale. Si normë këshillohet një bustinë në ditë, preferohet në mëngjes, për cikle të paktën 12 ditore. Produkti mund të konsumohet në formën që është, ose i përzierë në lëngje frutash ose kos. Për trajtimin e kolesterolit dhe trigliceridit, në parandalimin e osteoporozit favorizon thithjen e kalciumit dhe magnezit si dhe tretjen. Përdoruesit: fëmijët, në njerëzit që nuk e pranojnë qumështin, në raste shtatzënie, për të moshuarit etj. 



Banania 





Megjithëse një frut tropikal gjendet lehtësisht edhe në tregun tonë vendas. Edhe pse konsumohet shumë të paktë janë ata që i dinë të gjitha efektet e saj kuruese. Banania është një ilaç natyral për shumë sëmundje. Nëse e krahasojmë atë me një mollë, ajo ka 4 herë ma shumë proteinë, 2 herë më shumë karbohidrate, tri herë më shumë fosfor, pesë herë më shumë vitaminë A dhe hekur, 2 herë ma shumë vitamina tjera dhe minerale. Ajo është gjithashtu e pasur me potasium dhe është ushqimi me vlerat më të mira. Bananet përmbajnë tri sheqerna natyrale: sukrozën, fruktozën dhe glukozën e kombinuar me fibër (lloj substance). Banania jep energji të qëndrueshme dhe substanciale. Studimet e bëra kanë vërtetuar se vetëm dy banane kanë mjaft energji për një veprimtari pune 90 minutëshe. Duke qenë se ky frut ka shumë veti kuruese nuk është çudi pse ajo njihet si pema e numër një në botë. Por nuk është vetëm energjia ajo të cilën e ofron bananias për të na ndihmuar që të jemi të shëndetshëm. Ajo gjithashtu mund të ndihmojë në mënjanimin, mposhtjen dhe parandalimin e një numri të konsideruar të sëmundjesh duke shtuar dietën e ushqimit pasi vetë ajo është një mjet i pasur ushqyes. 



Qershia 





Vlera mjekësore kanë bishtat e qershisë dhe lëkura e pemës. Bishtat e qershisë janë diuretike, antiseptike( luftojnë bakteret, dhe ulin temperaturën. Bishtat e qershisë vlohen në ujë dhe pihen në formë çaji. Ky çaj përdoret për gurët në veshka, mbajtjen e urinës dhe edemat. Ndërsa lëkura vlohet në ujë dhe lëngu i përftuar është shumë i mirë në të përdoret në rastet e temperaturës së lartë. Qershitë bëjnë të mundur uljen e kolesterolit në trup. Madje ndryshe nga shumë fruta të tjera, për përdoruesit e qershive vjen edhe një lajm i mirë nga mjekësia popullore. Pasi ata mund të hanë sasi të mëdha qershie dhe të mos shëndoshen, përkundrazi ky frut bën të mundur rënien nga pesha si dhe kontrollon nivelin e yndyrave në gjak. Për të rregulluar nivelin e kolesterolit në organizëm merren 10-15 kokrra qershi në 200 ml. ujë (duke shtuar 6 gramë acid borik për plagët). Lëngu që del nga kjo përzierja përdoret edhe për të rënë nga pesha. Ndërkohë që për ata që kanë shumë yndyra në gjak merren 30-40gr gjethe dhe lëvore degësh të njoma nga pema e qershisë, zihen me një litër ujë dhe ziejnë për 10-15 minuta dhe çdo darkë duhet pirë një gotë nga ky lëng, por të jetë i vakët.

----------


## Wordless

Ananasi 





Ananasi është një frut tropikal më një shijë shumë të shijshme dhe gjendet në treg edhe në vendin tonë. Ju mund ta keni shijuar atë si frut në kokteje të ndryshëm pa e ditur se përdorimi i tij ka një rol të rëndësishëm në organizëm. Ananasi është fruti që ndihmon në forcimin e kockave, në përmirësimin e gjendjes shëndetësore gjatë gripit, si dhe ndihmon në parandalimin e problemeve dhe ul rrezikun e sëmundjeve të zemrës. Edhe pse është pak e vështirë ta ndash frutin nga lëkura, rëndësia qëndron te përbërësit që ky fryt përmban. Ananasi ka vlera të shumta për shëndetin e njeriut, sidomos për forcimin e kockave, pasi është një frutë shumë i pasur me vitaminë C. Fillimisht duhet theksuar se është tepër e rëndësishme që fruti të jetë i freskët dhe kjo gjë dallohet tek gjethet e tij. Ato nuk duhet të jenë aspak të zverdhura, por në një jeshile sa më të errët. Në sajë të përbërësve të tij ananasi vepron në organizëm si dizintoksikues (largon helmet nga organizmi), diuretik (shkarkon ujërat e tepërta në organizëm), dhe antiinflamator. Efektet e tij kuruese janë se ky frut shërues lufton të gjitha format e celulitit, edemave (ënjtjet). 



Arra 





Në mjekësinë popullore përdoren gjethet, frutat jeshile, lëvorja e degëzave, lëvorja e trungut, buka e arrës dhe lulet. Fruta e arrës përmban lëndë yndyrore, të cilat në frutat e thata arrijnë deri 60 për qind. Ato përmbajnë gjithashtu albumina, karbohidrate dhe sasi të konsiderueshme kripërash minerale si: Fosfor, kalium, kalcium etj. Përmban mjaft vitamina, posaçërisht frutat e freskëta siç janë vitaminat C, B, P, A; vajrat eterike dhe lëndët ngjyrosëse. Arrat përdoren për pastrimin e gjakut dhe lëkurës, kundër diarresë, infeksioneve, rënies së flokëve etj. Për pastrimin e gjakut merren 2-4 gramë gjethe të thërrmuara dhe lihen për 12 orë në 150 gramë verë të bardhë. Lëngu i fituar pihet njëherësh esëll. Kundër diarresë përdoret me efekt dhe lëngu i luleve mashkullore të arrës. Për këtë: Merren 5-10 gramë lule mashkullore dhe zihen në 200 ml ujë. Pihen sa herë paraqitet nevoja, nga një gotë çaji për të rriturit dhe nga një gotë likeri për të vegjlit. Çaji i gjetheve të arrës rekomandohet për kurimin e plagëve të gojës, kundër infeksioneve të kanalit vaginal, për ruajtjen e butësisë së lëkurës së trupit dhe sidomos të fëmijëve. 



Pjepri 





Pjepri është mjaft i kultivuar dhe i njohur jo vetëm nga fermerët por nga të gjithë njerëzit në vendin tonë. Megjithëse ai ka forma dhe ngjyra të ndryshme shija e tij e ëmbël është mjaft e pëlqyeshme pothuajse nga të gjithë. Për të gjithë ata persona të cilët vuajnë nga pagjumësia, por që nuk kanë gjetur ende zgjidhje me medikamentet apo rekomandimet e mjekëve specialistë, kurat popullore japin siguri maksimale. Sipas tyre, konsumimi i pjeprit largon pagjumësinë, si dhe bën mirë për kancerin e zorrëve dhe të lëkurës. Për këtë arsye pjepri rekomandohet të konsumohet në temperaturën normale, pa e futur në frigorifer, pasi i humbasin vlerat. Merret lëvorja e pjeprit zihet përreth 60 minuta në 3 litra ujë dhe më pas vihet në frigorifer. Ky çaj u rekomandohet të gjithë atyre personave që kanë probleme me pagjumësinë. Ndërkohë që ata mund ta konsumojnë pjeprin edhe në mënyrën e tij natyrale, por kjo vetëm në rastet kur pagjumësia nuk është kthyer ende në një sëmundje kronike. Ndërkohë që për kancerin e lëkurës dhe atë të zorrëve rekomandohet që të merret tul nga fruti, të përzihet më mjaltë dhe të konsumohet për 20 ditë me radhë në mëngjes.

----------


## Wordless

Guarana 





Guarana është një tjetër frut tropikal që ka gjetur përdorim të gjerë në mjekësinë popullore falë vlerave të saja kurative. Ajo përmban proteina, yndyra të bimëve dhe karbohidrate të nevojshme për funksionimin e organizmit. Në sajë të përbërësve të sajë guarana ka cilësi terapeutike, energjetike dhe freskuese. Ajo është aktivizues natyror i depove energjetike. Bën rregullimin natyror të baraspeshës së punës të organeve të brendshme. Në mënyrë nxitëse ndikon në metabolizmin bazik duke i harxhuar yndyrat e grumbulluara. Guarana i adapton dhe stimulon organet për përballimin e mundimeve të rënda fizike. Rrit koncentrimin dhe ruan freskinë mentale. Ëmbëlson lodhjen dhe kthen forcën. Pengon arteriosklerozën dhe ndryshimet e enëve të gjakut si dhe normalizimin e tensionit të gjakut. Pastron sistemin e gjakut, përmirëson qarkullimin e tij dhe në këtë mënyrë qetëson dhimbjet e kokës dhe të migrenës. Qetëson problemet menstruale. Vitalizon organizmin, sidomos në mëngjes. Ngadalëson plakjen e qelizave Rregullon punë e zorrëve dhe qetëson sekretimin dhe ndezjen e zorrëve. Ndikon në sistemim e mesëm nervor njësoj si kafja, por me më shumë efekt 


Mushmolla 





Mushmolla është një pemë e përhapur jo vetëm në vendin tonë por edhe në Evropë, ndërkohë që shumë pak njerëz janë në dijeni për efektet kuruese që ajo ka. Ajo vjen nga familja Hippophae Rhamnoides (seaberry-ose sea-buckthorn). Mushmolla është një është një nga bimë e një nënklase të trëndafilit (maloideae). Ndryshe quhet Mespilus Germanica dhe ka filluar të kultivohet në zonën e detit Kaspik që para 3000 vitesh. Ndërsa në Greqi është njohur në vitin 700 P.K , teksa në Romë në 200 P.K. Ka qenë një nga frutat e rëndësishme në kohën e perandorisë romake megjithëse tashmë ka filluar të kultivohet përherë e më pak. Frutat e saj janë të vogla në ngjyrë kafe të zbehtë dhe brenda përbëhen nga disa bërthama të forta. Ajo është një pemë që njihet dhe kultivohet pothuajse në të gjithë trevat e vendit tonë. Përveç shijes së mirë kjo pemë ka po dhe aq të mira mjekësore. Mushmolla ka gjetur përdorim të gjerë kundra qelbwzimeve dhe njihet si vrasëse mikrobesh. Ajo është një frut qetësues dhe rekomandohet të përdoret edhe në mjekimin e plagëve. Efekte pozitive mushmolla ka dhënë edhe kur përdoret si maskë për fytyrën.



Luleshtrydhja 





Ngjyra e kuqe, aroma e mrekullueshme dhe shija e veçantë bëjnë që luleshtrydhet së bashku me qershitë të jenë edhe frutat më të pëlqyera të fëmijëve. Janë një mijë e një arsyet se përse nuk duhet ti ndajmë kurrë nga tavolina. Në mjekësinë popullore luleshtrydhja është ilaçi që mund të shërojë më shumë sëmundje dhe të përdoret kudo. Ky frut po aq sa i bukur është në pamje, por aq dhe i shijshëm dhe freskues është. Luleshtrydhet mbahen si një nga ushqimet me përmbajtje më të lartë të vitaminë C. Po ashtu ajo ka dhe vlera të larta mjekësore duke veçuar këtu vetinë e saj të madhe antioksiduese. Mendohet se sa më shumë të skuqet fruti, aq më shumë atij i rriten vlerat antioksiduese. Po ashtu luleshtrydhja ka veti mbrojtëse ndaj radikaleve të lira, të cilat shkaktojnë lloje të ndryshme kanceresh. Përveç vitaminës C, ky frut është një burim i mrekullueshëm acidi folik, magnezi, potasiumi, vitamine B5 dhe B6, magnezi, roflavine, acidit vajor omega-3, vitaminës K dhe bakri. Ato luftojnë kancerin, ulin rrezikun e infeksioneve, parandalojnë prekjen nga sëmundjet e mëlçisë dhe largojnë dëshirën për të pirë duhan.

----------


## Wordless

Kumbulla e butë 





Kumbulla e butë e cila përfshin disa varietete të ndryshme është një pemë e njohur për vendin tonë. Megjithëse frutat e saj përdoren gjerësisht në kuzhinë për përgatitjen e reçelit dhe ëmbëlsirave të ndryshme ato kanë gjetur përdorim edhe në mjekësinë popullore. Frutat e saj të papjekura kanë një shije të thartë ndërsa në kohën e pjekjes ato janë të ëmbla. Në mjekësinë popullore përdoren frutat, farat e bërthamave dhe gjethet. Frutat e kumbullës kanë vlera të larta ushqimore. Ato përmbajnë 8-20 për qind sheqer, acide, pektinë, sasi të konsiderueshme vitaminash, si vitaminë C, PP, A, B1, B2. Po ashtu përmban kripëra minerale të kalciumit, kaliumit dhe të hekurit. Kumbullat konsumohen të freskëta, të përpunuara ose të thata. Me kumbulla përgatitet reçel, marmelatë, shurup, raki etj. Kumbullat pëlqehen edhe kur s’kanë arritur pjekurinë e plotë; ato janë freskuese, shuajnë etjen dhe hapin oreksin. Kumbulla është një diuretike shumë e mirë që largon ujërat e tepërta nga organizmi, lufton kapsllëkun. Kumbulla rekomandohet të përdoret nga personat që vuajnë nga hemorroidet dhe diarreja. Ndërsa bërthamat e kumbullës luftojnë parazitët. 


Kumbulla gjatore 


Në mjekësinë popullore përdoren më tepër frutat dhe farat e bërthamave. Frutat mund të përdoren të freskëta, por edhe të thata, pasi thahen më parë në diell dhe në vende të pastra. Vetitë dietike dhe fitofarmaceutike të kumbullës gjatore janë të shumta. Frutat e kumbullës gjatore përmbajnë rreth 18 për qind sheqer në trajtë fruktoze, sasi të konsiderueshme vitaminash A, B1, B2; kripëra minerale të kalciumit, kaliumit, hekurit, magnezit. Konsumohen të freskëta, të thata ose të përpunuara si reçel, marmelatë, shurup, komposto, taki etj. Frutat e kumbullës gjatore janë të shijshme, aromatike, e të tretshme dhe pëlqehen më tepër se llojet e tjera të kumbullave. Ato kanë veti të mira diuretike dhe rekomandohen për t’i përdorur ata që vuajnë nga veshkat, nga zemra, nga kapsllëku dhe nga hemorroidet. Bërthamat e kumbullave gjatore janë qetësuese dhe përdoren kundër krimbave të zorrëve. Kumbullat gjatore, si fruta janë shumë të dobishme dhe të pranueshme nga stomaku, kanë veti të mira tretëse, freskuese, janë pastruese të lehta të aparatit tretës, pasurojnë gjakun me elemente të reja dhe luftojnë aneminë. Përdoren me sukses kundër sëmundjeve të mëlçisë. 



Manaferra 





Në mjekësinë popullore përdoren frutat, gjethet, lastarët e njomë dhe rrënjët. Frutat e manaferrës përmbajnë sheqerna, vitaminë C, karotinë, vitaminë E, acide organike, pektinë etj. Në fara ndodhet vaji yndyror në masën deri 12për qind. Të gjitha pjesët e bimës kanë veti mjekësore shumë të mirë. Gjethet e manaferrës kanë veti rrudhëse, djersitëse dhe qetësuese. Ato ndikojnë edhe në uljen e temperaturës. Çaji i gjetheve, i sythave dhe i lastarëve përdoret me efekt edhe nga kardiakët (ata që vuajnë nga zemra), ata me sëmundje të stomakut bile për çdo njeri, qoftë edhe i shëndoshë, çaji i përmendur jo vetëm që është i parrezikshëm, por, përkundrazi, është shumë i dobishëm për organizmin e tij. Gjethet e thara të manaferrës janë përdorur në sëmundjet e mushkërive për ndalimin e gjakut. Frutat e manaferrës shuajnë etjen, përdoren nga të sëmurët me diarre kronike, me dhimbje në kyçe, me infeksione në veshka e në fshikëzën e urinës, me kollë etj. Çaji i përgatitur me rrënjët e manaferrës ka veti rrudhëse, antiartrike, diuretike, gjithashtu ndikon në uljen e tensionit të gjakut. Çaji me rrënjët e manaferrës është shumë i dobishëm për kurimin e diabetit.



Mango 





Gati gjysma e mangove në botë kultivohen në Indi duke e bërë Indinë prodhuesin më të madh në botë. Mango është fruti kombëtar i Indisë, Pakistanit dhe Filipinet. Është gjithashtu edhe pema kombëtare e Bangladeshit. Mangot janë burim i shkëlqyer i vitaminave A dhe C, dhe për ata që janë fizikisht aktiv, qoftë duke punuar jashtë apo për ata që janë vazhdimisht në lëvizje, mango është një mënyrë e mirë për të plotësuar kaliumin e humbur. Fruti i mangos në të cilën fara nuk është formuar plotësisht, mund të kombinohet me kripë dhe mjalt për të trajtuar diarenë, dobësinë e mëngjesit, kapsllëkun dhe tretjen. Mango gjithashtu shërben për trajtimin e goditjes nga vapa. Triterpene dhe lupeoli që gjenden te fruti i mangos janë efektive në frenimin e prostatës dhe kancerit të lëkurës. Ka reth 1000 varietete mangosh në Indi megjithatë vetëm disa varietete rriten për tregëti.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Ngrënia e frutave dhe perimeve ju shton tre vjet jetë
16 Korrik 2013 | : Ndryshe | Autor: Gazeta Shqip

2012_08_11_grabb_11709_0_rszBëhuni vegjetarian nëse dëshironi të jetoni më gjatë! Sigurisht ju e dinit që frutat dhe perimet janë më të mira për organizmin, por një studim i fundit thotë se nëse do t’i konsumoni ato 5 herë në ditë, ju do t’ju shtohen 3 vite jetë. Mos prisni më, por filloni nga “puna”…

Nëse hani të pakët 5 racione fruta dhe perime në ditë jeta juaj do të zgjatet. Lajmi vjen nga revista amerikane “Clinical Nutrition”, e cila ka publikuar rezultatet e një studimi të kryer në Stokholm, nga instituti “Karolinska”. Nuk është një surprizë, këtë e dimë mirë, sepse jemi të “bombarduar” nga shumë anë me informacione, të cilat thonë se një dietë e pasur qoftë me fruta apo perime i sjell shumë të mira organizmit tonë. Natyrisht frutat duhet të konsumohen ndërmjet vakteve, mundësisht të papërpunuara. Por le të shohim më në detaj:

Studimi italian

Është marrë një kampion prej 71.706 personash, gra dhe burra suedezë të moshave 45 deri 83 vjeç. Secilit prej tyre u është dhënë një pyetësor për të analizuar konsumin ditor të frutave dhe perimeve. Të dhënat janë krahasuar me ato të vdekjeve të regjistruara në 13 vitet e analizës apo studimit. Në këtë periudhë të gjatë kohore regjistroheshin mbi 11 mijë të vdekur, shumica meshkuj (6803 kundrejt 4636). Për doktorin Andrea Bellavia, i cili kryesoi ekipin hulumtues, “lidhja midis konsumit të frutave dhe perimeve me vdekshmërinë është analizuar shumë rrallë nga studime të mëdha. Edhe rezultatet e pakta të disa studimeve në dispozicion janë në kundërshtim apo kontradiktore. Objektivi ishte të shqyrtonim marrëdhënien ndërmjet dozave të frutave dhe perimeve të konsumuara dhe vdekshmërisë, si në aspektin e kohës po ashtu edhe të frekuencës, te një grup i madh burrash dhe grash në Suedi”.

2012_08_11_grabb_11709_0_rsz

mangiare-frutta

longevity


frutta-verdura

come-far-mangiare-verdure-ai-bambini250


Frutat dhe perimet zgjasin jetën

Rezultatet ishin të qarta: një konsum i ulët i frutave dhe perimeve është i lidhur me një normë të ulët mbijetese dhe të lartë vdekshmërie. Ata të cilët nuk kanë konsumuar kurrë fruta dhe perime kanë jetuar tre vjet më pak dhe kanë pasur një normë vdekshmërie prej 53% në krahasim me ata të cilët kanë konsumuar 5 racione në ditë. Duke marrë parasysh vetëm frutat, ata të cilët nuk i kishin konsumuar kurrë ato kanë jetuar 19 muaj më pak se ata të cilët kishin ngrënë të paktën një frut në ditë. Për sa u takon perimeve, nga studimi ka rezultuar se 3 racione në ditë e zgjasnin jetën 32 muaj në krahasim me ata të cilët nuk e kishin konsumuar këtë sasi. Konsumi prej më pak se i 5 racioneve në ditë i frutave dhe i perimeve është i lidhur me një normë mbijetese progresivisht më të shkurtër dhe me një normë më të lartë vdekshmërie”, konkludoi dr, Bellavia.

Vegjetarianët jetojnë më shumë

Për shumë njerëz, dieta vegjetariane është e mistershme dhe konfuze. Ata mund ta kenë të vështirë të imagjinojnë një pjatë vegjetariane. Për ta, dieta vegjetariane duket boshe

dhe pa shije duke imagjinuar gjethe sallate dhe qepë. Por e vërteta qëndron ndryshe. Nëse ndiqni një dietë pa mish dhe peshk, por të pasur me fruta dhe perime ju do të jetoni më gjatë. Një studim i publikuar në revistën “JAMA Internal Medicine” dhe i kryer nga hulumtuesit në Universitetin Loma Linda, ka treguar se  vegjetarianët kanë një rrezik prej 12% më të ulët për të vdekur sesa jovegjetarianët. Hulumtimi ka përfshirë 73.308 burra dhe gra. Pas analizave dhe eksperimenteve të ndryshme, prej disa vitesh, studimi demonstroi që vegjetarianët kishin një rrezik prej 12% më të ulët për të vdekur. Pra mos i paragjykoni më ata të cilët nuk bëhen pjesë e pjatave me mish të pjekur. Por madje filloni të bëheni vegjetarian nëse dëshironi të shihni edhe ca vite të tjera “diell”. Përparësitë e ushqimit vegjetarian janë të shumta: nutriciologët thonë se ai e zvogëlon e yndyrën në gjak e cila shkakton sëmundje të zemrës, gjithashtu i zvogëlon edhe radikalet e lira të cilat janë shumë të dëmshme. Sipas zbulimeve të reja përqindja e tumoreve te vegjetarianët është më e vogël siç janë tumoret e zorrës së trashë, gjirit dhe prostatës. Konsumimi i yndyrës te vegjetarianët është më i vogël kështu që edhe problemet në peshë tek ta janë më të rralla. 

http://gazeta-shqip.com/lajme/2013/0...tre-vjet-jete/

----------


## Brari

me iken fiqt pa i ngren sivjet asnje kokerr..
sa inat..

----------

